# Trio 12 & Bash 500



## maedgo (Jun 10, 2012)

Hey guys, I wanted to share with you my sub project. After my last sub, which left a lot to be desired, I decided to use the Trio 12 after reading all the good things about it. Originally, I built it with the bash 300 amp, but after talking to CCS, I decided to use the Bash 500. 

I really liked the style of Elemental Designs A5-350 so I tried to model the box like it. After a lot of planning I started cutting. Here are the pics 

The box is right at 4.4 cu.ft tuned to 20hz with a high-pass filter at 20hz. 

Trio 12 build album



















































































I'm painting now. Primer needs one more coat then it is time for black!


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

*Re: Trio 12 & bash 500*

Wow, that's an amazing job! :TT


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: Trio 12 & bash 500*

Looks good. Have you tried it out yet?


----------



## maedgo (Jun 10, 2012)

*Re: Trio 12 & bash 500*

Thanks guy! Yeah I have and It sounds great and shakes the house. My HT room is a loft open to the house on one side. The sub fills the house nicely when listening to music and get low when watching movies. I am pleased.


----------



## BD55 (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Trio 12 & bash 500*

That is a nice build! I'm looking forward to seeing how the finish turns out. Are you doing a flat black or a piano finish? Or a duratex type coating? Nice work! :T


----------



## maedgo (Jun 10, 2012)

*Re: Trio 12 & bash 500*



BD55 said:


> That is a nice build! I'm looking forward to seeing how the finish turns out. Are you doing a flat black or a piano finish? Or a duratex type coating? Nice work! :T


It will be a textured flat black finish. Here is a pic of the finish on the last box I did.


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

Great job on your build. Looks fantastic. :T:bigsmile:


----------



## maedgo (Jun 10, 2012)

Finally got it finished! Just in time too, I have one of the SI 15s coming to play around with. 

Overall I'm very happy with it.


----------



## BD55 (Oct 18, 2011)

It turned out great! Nice job :T


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

That literally appears to be a subwoofer you bought. Very nicely done.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

theJman said:


> That literally appears to be a subwoofer you bought. Very nicely done.


Agreed. Awesome build!


----------



## maedgo (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks guys!


----------

